# Mosquito -vs- 1911-22



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking to get a .22lr pistol to run trap lines with and use for plinking/shooting with my younger relatives...I have narrowed my decisions down to the sig sauer mosquito & the sig sauer 1911-22. I was wondering what everyone's opinions in either gun would be. Or maybe I missed a different gun around that same price that you may recommend instead.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger New Model Conv. Six 22LR./22Mag.


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Man that's a beautiful revolver there. Is that the magnum there?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

22LR. And 22 Mag.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would get a revolver over a semi-auto for trapping, The New Model Single Six Conv. is a single action revolver, Ruger sells a double action, I think they have a 10 shot revolver in 22LR, and .17 HMR. I like the New Model Single Six Convertible because it comes with the 22 Mag. cylinder... don't buy a used one without the extra cylinder, I will cost you! You have to send the revolver back to Ruger to have the cylinders timed. You can't just buy one! ( a cylinder ) I bought one once for $300 and it would have cost around $250 for the new cylinder and shipping! You can buy one new for $550! You have to ship it (the revolver) Fedx over-night...$$$.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd make my choice the 1911. or a ruger 22-45 (the same action as the Ruger MK I, II and III but with the grip angle of a 1911) I have had mine for 13 yrs and puy several thousand rounds through it, it still shoots right where you point it. The 1911 grip angle is IMO optimal, they point naturally.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If I was going to buy a 1911 22Lr. I would get a Kimber .45 acp. and buy the 22Lr. Conversion kit for it... a friend got one and said it was the best 22 he ever shot...


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

My friends all bought the S&W 22A after shooting mine...Inexpensive , reliable & accurate..

One guy had a Mosquito & sold it, after he shot my S&W--it was much more accurate than his Mosquito..He bought the 22A & had enough $$ left over from the sale for extra goodies, too... Just my :twocents:


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

I've hear good things about the S&W .22s, I have considered them, but I have a pretty large paw, and most handguns feel uncomfortable in my hand. I like the 1911 feel because it has a bigger grip. Does S&W have a 1911 style also? My dad has a few revolver .22s and I enjoy the crap out of them but the same problem occurs with them...they just feel abnormal in my hand


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Look at the Smith and Wesson M&P .22. Love mine, 12 rd. mag.










:hunter:


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Whoa! That thing is perty!! I'm lookin it up right now. Is it a big framed handle w/o the extra weight?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Same size as my M&P .40. Good bit lighter. I have big hands also and it is a great fit for me.

:hunter:


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

Dang alright thanks. Looks like I have another one to try out at the range now


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a Sig Sauer 1911-22. I bought it because I have large hands and the Mosquiote just felt to small in my hands. It shoots well. I changed from the wood grips to the Hogue rubber grips. My uncle has a Browning semi auto pistol and it works great and have a longer barrel.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go the other route and that is a Ruger in LCR in .22 lr. they are 8 shot and will fire only double action. short barrel make it easy to carry and have a light weight for what they are. I have one in 38 special+p and found it to be a good shooter.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

I picked up a used Ruger Mark II and love it. I've got a stainless steel slab bull barrel model, and the thing is a tack driver! And what makes me the most happy, it'll shoot whatever I feed it! I've heard on some of the 1911 frames n if I recall, the Sig Mosquito, they can be a little picky, and prefer CCI grade ammo as opposed to bulk Remington or Federal. In these times, as hard as it is to find .22 ammo, I'd consider that a big factor for me. May not always be able to get your hands on the nice stuff!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Sig Mosquito and so does my buddy. Wont eat anything but CCI Mini Mags. The trigger on mine makes it go boom but thats it. Lots of trigger travel and breaks like a soggy piece of pine. Sposed to be the target model.....LMAO! I would not buy another.


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior (Feb 24, 2013)

I read they also come with plastic sights too...Idk if I really like that at all. So I think in definitely gonna have to pass on the mosquito. Just doesn't sound like very many people like it from the reviews I've been reading.


----------

